# How to precipiate Ru in Ruthenium chloride solution



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2009)

How to precipiate Ru in Ruthenium chloride solution ?? The content of the Ru is around 35~43%


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 11, 2009)

Try this link:

Ruthenium

Be sure to read down through the entire section on Ruthenium.

If your solution is already a pure Ruthenium chloride solution without other metals, a little HCl and zinc should do the trick. If the solution is contaminated follow the separations section listed in the linked book for the appropriate separation.

Steve


----------

